# Three Bridges Audax



## mcshroom (19 Apr 2011)

Anyone else thinking of entering the Three Bridges Audax in July? 

It looks like a nice route (160k) with the highlight being riding over the Humber Bridge, and it's flat


----------



## zacklaws (20 Apr 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Anyone else thinking of entering the Three Bridges Audax in July?
> 
> It looks like a nice route (160k) with the highlight being riding over the Humber Bridge, and it's flat



I may look into doing that, most of the roads I know, the worst part of the course is the Goole down to Keadby Bridge, its so flat and dull, I do a route which covers Howden to the Humber Bridge twice a year and its so good to get across the Trent and back into a bit of hilly terrain


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Apr 2011)

Will look into this nearer the time but I am tempted.


----------



## vernon (20 Apr 2011)

It's a nice ride. I've done it twice and being porky I get back with only half an hour to spare.


----------



## MarcA (20 Apr 2011)

I might consider it. I am looking for a flatish audax to make the jump to 150k. I was considering the Fairies Fairly Flat 150 but this seems like another option and closer to home. I will see how my next audax goes before committing.


----------



## Mr Bunbury (24 Apr 2011)

Organiser clocking in to offer encouragement: Marc, you know you want to do the 3B!* It'd suit you: you haveve the same name as the old organiser. I assume that you do actually live in Derby and aren't really Mark Antrobus in disguise? 

Anyway, here are some photos from last year - sadly I can't quite promise you the same weather for this time. The hill in the pics was the only one I could find to use to take climbing shots: I think the next highest point was the Humber Bridge







*I would say that, having already booked the hall


----------



## chevin (24 Apr 2011)

Yes - I'm currently planning to do it, for my first 100-miler in about 20 years!


----------



## MarcA (24 Apr 2011)

Tempting..........


----------



## monstadog (27 Apr 2011)

Already entered



worth doing, its a nice route


----------



## Mr Bunbury (13 Jul 2011)

I think I may know who chevin is, but how many of you did this in the end? How did you find it? What could I improve for next year?

Cheers


----------



## chevin (19 Aug 2011)

Mr Bunbury said:


> I think I may know who chevin is, but how many of you did this in the end? How did you find it? What could I improve for next year?
> 
> Cheers



I'm afraid you almost certainly don't, as I wasn't able to make it at the last minute, due to injury (pulled calf not conducive to long distance cycling). Will try and make it next year, as the route looks really good. 
So, yet to do my first 100 miler. Likely to do a DIY version later this month.


----------

